# Cub Cadet 7300 Overheating



## Countryboy98532 (Jul 11, 2012)

This is my first time on this site and could use a little help. I have a Cub Cadet 7300 tractor that I have owned for years (bought new) and have not ever had a lick of problems with it until now. It has about 400 hours on it. I went to use it the other day and the temp gauge went up almost to the red which it has never done. I replaced the themostat, sending unit and fluid, however it is still getting hot. Radiator fins are clear and the inside looks clean. Made sure the fan belt was tight etc. Has anyone else had this issue?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fordn (Jun 21, 2012)

One thing you could try is take the radiator cap off and run the tractor and if it doesn't boil over when up to the red then it could just be the guage conked out on you. Or another thing is check the flow of the pump and make sure the pump is actually pushing coolant to the radiator.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

How good condition rad. hose..not collapsing when hot.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Have you tried flushing the radiator? As Thomas suggested it might need new hoses as well.


----------

